# Where to buy Jeff Hanko lights or parts?



## Espionage Studio (Sep 21, 2014)

I wouldn't mind at least getting a radiation Hanko clip installed, I've dug around a bit but no luck. Found a Facebook page but he doesn't seem to have a website. I just see people here having some amazing lights and wonder how they go about acquiring them? Does he post here on CPF? Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## AndyF (Sep 21, 2014)

Have you tried an email?. I just had some trit slots done.

[email protected]

Hope this helps.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks man, that is very helpful! Just what I needed!


----------



## Garbage85 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Where is Jeff Hanko?*

Hi guys!

I bought a Jeff Hanko D10 from the classifieds awhile ago and recently its been acting up. I was planning to send it back to Jeff Hanko, but his account seems to be closed? Do you guys know where I can contact him or know someone that can repair lights? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Norm (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Where is Jeff Hanko?*

Have you tried [email protected]

Norm


----------



## greenadam29 (Jan 16, 2015)

AndyF said:


> Have you tried an email?. I just had some trit slots done.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Hope this helps.


What was your turn-around time for having work like that done?


----------



## AndyF (Jan 17, 2015)

About a week. I only had 3 slots done.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------

